# Caller ID Never Has Worked



## rjfrandle (Aug 18, 2006)

I am quite happy with my switch from Directv to Dish. I like all the features of the 622, and it has an awsome digital tuner. I can get locals from over 100 miles away much of the time, which really surprised me. The one feature, though, that I was looking forward to is the Caller ID popping up on my TV. Mine hasn't worked on either my 211 or 622, so I'm thinking it must be on my end. My caller ID works fine on my phones. I do have DSL, but the phones are filtered. I just don't get anything. Nothing pops up...nothing in caller ID history. Any tricks to try to see if its me, or any ideas what might be the problem?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The modems in dish receivers have always had problems with callerid and some versions of DSL. Some users have had success by putting a second and even a 3rd filter on the phone line connected to their receiver. But, if that doesn't work, you may be out of luck. That is assuming that the modems in both of your receivers work - have you done a phone line test on both of them (under the diagnostics menu)?


----------



## mikeyinokc (Jan 11, 2006)

You might try an additional filter on that line. I also have DSL, but I've not had any trouble with the caller ID showing up using the 622. I'm assuming you did turn it on in the 622 setup.


----------



## rjfrandle (Aug 18, 2006)

I have turned it on in the setup, and I have done the test in the diagnostics. The test comes back OK, and Dish tells me the receivers have called in, so I know they call out OK, just won't fire the Caller ID box. So that means the modems work right? I guess my only hope is to try more filters.


----------



## CricTic (Mar 17, 2006)

Any update? Did additional filters work for you?


----------



## rjfrandle (Aug 18, 2006)

I tried one filter on the line, and it still did not work. I can't believe that putting more than one on is going to make any difference. I was hoping maybe it would kick in with a filter, but no dice. I wish I could take the receiver some where and see if it would work at somone else's house. I'm dying to know if it is something with my phone wires and DSL or the receivers. Since neither my 211 or 622 work, I can't believe its the receivers. Don't know what else to try.


----------



## man215 (May 13, 2006)

:scratch:


rjfrandle said:


> I tried one filter on the line, and it still did not work. I can't believe that putting more than one on is going to make any difference. I was hoping maybe it would kick in with a filter, but no dice. I wish I could take the receiver some where and see if it would work at somone else's house. I'm dying to know if it is something with my phone wires and DSL or the receivers. Since neither my 211 or 622 work, I can't believe its the receivers. Don't know what else to try.


You do have Caller ID with your phone company, Right. Because if you don't have that feature, it won't show up on the TV.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

rjfrandle said:


> I tried one filter on the line, and it still did not work. I can't believe that putting more than one on is going to make any difference. I was hoping maybe it would kick in with a filter, but no dice. I wish I could take the receiver some where and see if it would work at somone else's house. I'm dying to know if it is something with my phone wires and DSL or the receivers. Since neither my 211 or 622 work, I can't believe its the receivers. Don't know what else to try.


Whether you believe putting more than one filter on the line can help or not is certainly your choice, but it *HAS* helped many, many other users in a similar situation. I wouldn't have suggested it to you if it wasn't something that has worked in the past.


----------



## rjfrandle (Aug 18, 2006)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I wouldn't have suggested it to you if it wasn't something that has worked in the past.


I didn't mean that...just that in my mind I can't see why more filters would work. The guy from my phone company was here and brought just one filter to try. Is there certain filters that I should try, or is any DSL filter fine?? Can I just pick up 3 or so cheap ones?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I don't have any idea why multiple filters would work in some cases, honestly, either. And as for what kind of filters, I don't have DSL, so I have no idea. I'd probably try the cheap ones first to see if they do anything for you.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 5, 2005)

man215 said:


> You do have Caller ID with your phone company, Right. Because if you don't have that feature, it won't show up on the TV.


Yes he does...He did say "My caller ID works fine on my phones" on his original post.


----------



## SonicBee777 (Aug 2, 2006)

Pick up a couple at "Wally World." DSL filters are stocked at our local stores, and IIRC they were < $10. We have 3 or 4 extras/spares in a shoebox with other phone stuff. Never know when the grandkids/dogs/cockatiel/ants/etc. will chew up one of the several we have around the house. DSL requires that you have a filter at EVERY non-DSL phone line connection in your house: FAX, message machine, caller ID box, alarm company, bedroom extensions, wireless base, etc.

You might see if the filter(s) work any better at the wall outlet or on the back of the 622.


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

On our 622, that was just installed yesterday, the caller id box pops up but no matter what it shows unkown even though our phones are all showing the number and name. The 921 that this 622 replaced randomly displayed the info...maybe 10-20% of the time.


----------



## JustinID (Feb 1, 2006)

Maybe a stupid question, but have you made sure that the Caller ID feature is actually turned on in the options for your 622? I have DSL and I've never had any problems with Caller ID on my 622... not since I realized I had to enable it first.


----------



## rjfrandle (Aug 18, 2006)

Since this thread popped up again...I'll just let everyone know it wasn't filters or anything like that. When my 622 recieved the recent software update, the caller ID has worked perfect. Now I'm waiting for a similar software update for my 
211, and maybe the caller ID will start working on that one. It's in the bedroom though, so I don't really care. I'm happy now with my 622. Now the only issue left for me is no guide info for a OTA station I get, that is not on dish locals.


----------



## gsarjeant (Sep 15, 2006)

Glad to hear it's resolved. I'm totally spoiled by this now. It's reached the point where I was playing some video games last night when the phone rang and I just sat on the couch for two rings waiting for the caller id to show up on the screen before I realized what I was doing.

On-screen caller id: so convenient you'll start missing calls.


----------

